# Definition of full thickness



## mindyanna (Jan 23, 2014)

Good Morning fellow coders!  Can anyone define just exactly how deep is full thickness?  I am referring to a plantar ulcer that my physician states he used a 15 blade to debride full thickness.  He does not mention how deep that is.  I am finding different definitions out there from epidermis & dermis to deep, down to bone if it's  full thickness burn.  I know I will have to once again ask him to clarify but I would really like to know if someone out there has a true definition of it.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dja214 (Jan 23, 2014)

From my understanding "Full Thickness" consists of all dermis.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2014)

full thickness is thru the dermal layer and at least to or into the subq layer.  Partial thickness is into but not thru the dermal layer.  This is from the AMA, I found it on their website several years ago.


----------



## ABonnell CPC (Jan 23, 2014)

Full thickness is entire dermis.  Think of it this way...and FTSG, a full thickness skin graft is just what is says, epidermis and dermis.

_________________________________
Angela Bonnell, CPC


----------



## mindyanna (Jan 24, 2014)

Well it appears I have two different answers.  The physician did tell me he debrided down to and including the fascia so I gave 11043.  Before they got rid of the old debridement codes it was easier to determine which code to use  Now, not so much.  I thank you all for your responses.


----------

